# Chevy performance cold air kit



## DFFL922 (Jan 10, 2020)

Just wanted to share my upgrade to my GEN2 with this cold air kit I picked up. Was thinking of the K&N but the chevy kit uses the existing air box with a clear lid which I like.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice. Whats the strap of tape?


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

nice!!! ... im also curious about this strap of tape OR tape of strap dilemma????? 🤔🤔


----------



## DFFL922 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ooops, when I was installing the top cover I used some tape to hold the pieces together. Forgot to remove said tape.


----------



## DLit (10 mo ago)

Can you hear the blowoff well with it being semi-covered? I was looking into getting this same kit over the K&N.


----------



## DFFL922 (Jan 10, 2020)

DLit said:


> Can you hear the blowoff well with it being semi-covered? I was looking into getting this same kit over the K&N.


Hello, not quite sure of what you mean? I am able to hear the intake at times on takeoff,also the instructions advise to have the ECM flash programed. I have not done that yet and it's been about 9 weeks with no issues UNTIL a week ago I was on a grade with cruise control on and I felt like a lag just at the crest of the hill, then the check engine flashed on. The code is P4099 which is a drop in boost pressure I checked for an air leak in the intake and nothing all is secure. No code after that but I think maybe the programming has something to do with it having that drop. Tried to get info on possibilities of the need to program and what the intention is just haven't found a knowledge base yet.


----------



## DLit (10 mo ago)

Hey sorry it was a pretty vague question lol. I’m new to aftermarket mods and everything. I tweaked with my air box and tinkered with it to open it up to get better airflow and I can hear the intake. It’s ghetto but I’m going with the flow until I can get an actual intake kit. I’ll drop a video if I can on what it sounds like.


----------



## DLit (10 mo ago)

Don’t know how to attach a video but here’s the picture of when I finished it a few weeks ago. I have adjusted the positioning and got rid of that eyesore filter and put a spectre cone filter on


----------



## Beefy1.4Cruze (Dec 27, 2021)

Out of curiosity, if I have an aftermarket K&N intake, would this box fit it and work with it?


----------

